
How, not why, the human brain folds - jimsojim
http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2016/02/how-not-why-the-human-brain-folds/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=hu-twitter-general
======
ericjang
Here's a link to the paper:
[http://www.nature.com/nphys/journal/vaop/ncurrent/pdf/nphys3...](http://www.nature.com/nphys/journal/vaop/ncurrent/pdf/nphys3632.pdf)

------
azernik
“Our research shows that if a part of the brain does not grow properly, or if
the global geometry is disrupted, we may not have the major folds in the right
place, which may cause dysfunction in the brain.”

Causes dysfunction, or has common cause with dysfunction?

Super cool research.

~~~
rl3
That excerpt brings this to mind:

[http://www.nature.com/news/2007/070716/full/news070716-15.ht...](http://www.nature.com/news/2007/070716/full/news070716-15.html)

------
paul_milovanov
(documentary narrator voice:)

"Expelled to the desolate periphery yet in the irrevocable embrace of the dura
mater, the cortex directs its entire energy into the fractal dimension."

------
linhchi
I think it's nice that science never makes the claim that how it actually
happens, only that it might have happened this way, on _a priori_ ground.

Maybe we never really know (the truth as is), but if we can mimic (the truth
as if), it's already intriguing and fascinating.

